# Vostok Amphibia Strp Size ?



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi guys, I have ordered a couple of Vostok amphibia watches and would like to fit a bund strap on them, am I right in thinking they take an 18mm strap ?, anyone have photos of vostoks on a bund ?

Thanks.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

sconie said:


> Hi guys, I have ordered a couple of Vostok amphibia watches and would like to fit a bund strap on them, am I right in thinking they take an 18mm strap ?, anyone have photos of vostoks on a bund ?
> 
> Thanks.


Older Amphibias are 18mm - not sure about the new Vostok Europe models.

Bunds work well, so do Roy's HD synthetics... The leather straps that Roy supplies them on are excellent; the bracelets from Russia are poor...

I also favour the wide velcro straps for daily wear; big heavy watches - they spread the weight... I personally save my bunds for tonneau cased Amphibias - suit these well

.

Old scrap 22mm straps cut down, 'shouldered' can work well too.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I have mine on the Boctok signed bracelet - not the best bracelet ever I would agree - but fits with the watch OK and is chunky enough to look right with a chunky watch









Got this from Roy







at a reasonable price, came next day! It's signed on the clasp with the "B" symbol. 18mm.


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, nice photos, I am just getting the hook for Russian watches to add to my collection of Seiko's, I have seen some photot's with brown leather strap's and bunds that look great, I would never have thought of a black faced watch on a brown strap, but the leather seems to add a traditional touch, I have a lot of Zulu's and Nato's from Watchadoo, but I fancy giving leather a spin, Roy's cheap black leather with stitching also looks fantastic.

I will post some photo's when I'm sorted.

Cheers.


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

whats wrong with the bracelets that come with the standard amphibias? as i was thinking of buying one.


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

blackknight said:


> whats wrong with the bracelets that come with the standard amphibias? as i was thinking of buying one.


Some people say they are tinny or cheap, but I wear Zulu's or Nato's with my Seiko auto's all the time, so I fancied a bund leather strap to beef up the 18mm standard lug size, solod.com have great prices and free delivery, so you could buy and try and if you wanted another strap roy's straps are here.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Vostok bracelets are worth every penny of their price... but they are somewhat thin and tinny...

Roy's brush/polished steel bracelets are a very cost effective dramatic improvement... more substantial and a solid feel... and they come with a variety of shaped ends to fit lots of different watches.

IMHO


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks very much for the replies guys


----------

